# Dirty Jobs



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody caught this show on Discovery?
Awesome, and disgusting.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't see it. That bad, huh? I can imagine a few jobs that I would draw the line at.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With the possible exception of manually cleaning out a septic tank, there is no job worse than working fifteen hours a day in the height of summer making any type of structure with concrete. I will rob convience stores before I ever consent to doing that again.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Did you see the one where they were inspecting the sewers? I think it was New York? All the roaches! man, that would suck! I'd have the heebie jeebies all the time.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually, the sewer inspection was in San Francisco, and it was probably one of the best (grossest) episodes I've seen yet.


----------

